# why use a ATV & plow instead of a truck and plow for commercial snow removal?



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

im asking what are the pros and cons of each setup for residential properties. 

is hauling around a ATV with a truck and tailor just cheaper all around. seems like a truck plow could get more done on a similar budget. just curious i think both options are awesome!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

when your young no cab is ok, i would rather be comfortable, 
compact tractor with snow blower, loader and hard cab with heat to haul around is more suited to my liking
you can handle more hours if you are comfortable too


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> when your young no cab is ok, i would rather be comfortable,
> compact tractor with snow blower, loader and hard cab with heat to haul around is more suited to my liking
> you can handle more hours if you are comfortable too


At my age you could have a baseball bat in your hand and I'm passing on open cab. Shoveling for a while ain't bad. Work up a little sweat buff up a little.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This ATV have a coffee cup holder, heat, and a spot for the mutt? If not, not for me.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Towing a trailer is s real pita! My son uses an utv with a blizzard plow. It ha







s soft cab and generator that runs a Heater


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I also wouldn't want to have to load/unload an atv every 30 minutes either. Sounds like a lot of time wasted to me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

fireside said:


> Towing a trailer is s real pita! My son uses an utv with a blizzard plow. It ha
> View attachment 174363
> s soft cab and generator that runs a Heater


Neat looking rig, but not street legal to run here.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well that's an interesting subject. In ct we have a slow moving law. Less than 25 mph,hazard light,orange reflective triangle, it's ok. His is fully insured. He does 6 driveways pretty much next to each other. Boy that thing can move snow. Usually he get grandpas watching eyes following him around


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

He carries a insurance card and a copy of the state statues just in case of a problem with the not so local trooper. He was told hand the trooper both and your resident state trooper card. I do live in a rural farming town. It's very common to see tractors running around town all the time


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Small farming town here also, we pay $15 per year for a permit to drive UTV's anywhere inside the city limits, just need insurance, a flag, spark arrestor, and inspected by the PD. Were the County Seat so I run across Sheriff and Troopers all the time, they're use to seeing them run the streets.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

fireside said:


> View attachment 174369
> Well that's an interesting subject. In ct we have a slow moving law. Less than 25 mph,hazard light,orange reflective triangle, it's ok. His is fully insured. He does 6 driveways pretty much next to each other. Boy that thing can move snow. Usually he get grandpas watching eyes following him around
> 
> View attachment 174368


As long as you got the plow on it and the reflective farm plate triangle and a amber jagoff light he would be fine here. But it is illegal as well as the loader and sidewalk machines that we all road. During a storm they will close one eye to it, The city runs around with there sidewalk machines with no problem too. I would not be eager to try it without snow falling. The key is to look safe.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> The key is to look safe.


It's amazing sometimes what can be done if you just look like you know what you're doing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Around these parts, you are above the law with snow gear.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Around these parts, you are above the law with snow gear.


Yea around us its kinda the same way.


----------



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

FredG said:


> As long as you got the plow on it and the reflective farm plate triangle and a amber jagoff light he would be fine here. But it is illegal as well as the loader and sidewalk machines that we all road. During a storm they will close one eye to it, The city runs around with there sidewalk machines with no problem too. I would not be eager to try it without snow falling. The key is to look safe.


very interesting.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Would I use a Utv over a truck no not it I have to trailer it. If you got the UTV set up correctly and can road yes If that'a what you have. Meaning owning it.

I'm pretty sure I would buy the truck over the UTV if I did not have either one. Both would be nice lol. Furthermore there is a difference in a UTV and a ATV. I have no use for a ATV unless I wanted to play.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

We have a utv for my property not just for plowing. The boys run around on it all the time taking care of the animals. We also tow a hay rake in the summer with it. I would never buy one just for snow. It was brand new in December I think it has 175 hours and 400 or 500 miles we replaced a mule with it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fireside said:


> View attachment 174369
> Well that's an interesting subject. In ct we have a slow moving law. Less than 25 mph,hazard light,orange reflective triangle, it's ok. His is fully insured. He does 6 driveways pretty much next to each other. Boy that thing can move snow. Usually he get grandpas watching eyes following him around
> 
> View attachment 174368


The SMV triangle appears to have the spreader covering up the majority of it, if so I'd suggest moving it to the cover on the spreader motor. This would reduce the chances of Officer Square Nuts hassling your boy.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Got this from my farm bureau, here is what I carry in the gator when I drive on roads along with an insurance card.

http://www.ilfb.org/media/2944525/09-atv_use-on-public-roads-2015-07.pdf

In Illinois, we have stipulations on the type of road your can travel with a UTV. Example, state highways, you can only cross at 90 degrees.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh yes we added one to the rear of the spreader! He also must wear a helmet on the road plus it's got three point seat belts.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fireside said:


> Oh yes we added one to the rear of the spreader! He also must wear a helmet on the road plus it's got three point seat belts.


That's good the boy is wearing a brain bucket and seat belt.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

fireside said:


> Oh yes we added one to the rear of the spreader! He also must wear a helmet on the road plus it's got three point seat belts.


I don't see why anybody would bother him, He's good on safety a long with the snow equipment.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Best is I didn't buy any of the snow stuff. He wanted it and bought all of it with his own money. That's the original plow a cut down Meyers no power angle that's was a deal breaker for him. His old ride


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The mount we built and a happyplow owner at work


----------



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

fireside said:


> View attachment 174416
> View attachment 174415


this is great


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> View attachment 174416
> View attachment 174415


What is going on with the "H" in the corner???


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

That's one of our pulling tractors. We have a farmall h,m also two Allis chambers b's,Allis wd45 and a case vac


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Not to mention 26 garden tractors we pull. I'm the superintendent for 13 fairs for garden tractor pulling. We are the backwoods tractor pulling team


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Team backwoods my 11year old and 13 year old good day pulling


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

A little demo derby too. Boy I'm glad I work two jobs to support our play time!


----------

